# Cigar Roller Event - La Aruora Peferido - TinderBox, Rockford, IL



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Cigar roller event, Friday, July 13th 5:00 PM to 9:00 PM. Watch a top roller from La Aurora make some of the world's finest cigars. The La Aruora Peferido.

Tinderbox/Vino100
2217 S. Perryville Road
Rockford, IL 61108


Here is some additional information (6/25)

Purchase any 
2 La Aurora Perferidos you will recieve a complementary fresh rolled cigar

Purchase a Treasure Chest (Sampler of 5 Perferidos) you will receive 3 complementary fresh
rolled cigars.

This cigar was forgotten for generations until Guillermo Leo'n, 4th generation of the Leon Family, accidently found it in a chest belonging to his great-grandfather. There laid a box that was hidden for decades. Inspired by a sense of tradition, the Leon family decided to honor his ancestors by reintroducing his legacy in the truly special cigar with rich, complex notes.

The unique shape and distinctive taste of this 1903 masterpiece reflects a century-old tradition of quality cigar-making at La Aurora. The presentation is the same as it appeared over 100 years ago. Perferidos take you back to the lasting values of yesteryear, when expert rollers first brought dedication and precision to each supurbly crafted cigar. The tradition comes full circle with a select blend of today's best Dominican tobaccos to produce a cigar of medium-bodied complexity with rich, complex notes.


----------

